# Ribbet or Unk?? what am I?



## Manda1032 (Oct 15, 2008)

This little guy has me stumped as to who he/she is.
Found in the gravel near our new water tank, rear half buried so it looked like it was hiding or for hunting. Not a real good photo, I need to recharge mine and I used Dad's auto camera. CUTE as a button, tried so hard to bury itself in my hand. Any help appreciated


----------



## JasonL (Oct 15, 2008)

Always try to get a few different shots for I'ding, and for frogs, a pic of their inderside is always handy, along with a location.......Saying that, I'd say your frog is an Ornate Burrowing Frog, Limnodynastes (Opisthodon) ornatus........


----------



## Wench (Oct 15, 2008)

lollll no idea what it is, but i think its soooo cuteeee!!!!


----------



## Manda1032 (Oct 15, 2008)

It looks completely different to the ornate burrowing frogs I have captured before. This guy has "warts" bumps all over his little body. I took the first pic to ID him myself but when I couldn't figure it out I went to go get him for more pics (cause I hate Dad's cam...can't figure the thing out!) He'd hopped it. Must have heard me say more pics!

LOL he is darn cute isn't he Wench, Thats why I scooped him up... never seen a little "pebble" like him before!
I'll try to find him again tonite, I'll also try to find you some of our ornate's too. And pics of anyone else I can find!


----------



## Ninjaette (Oct 15, 2008)

Awww... I wish I knew what is was! But it is super cute


----------



## Chris1 (Oct 15, 2008)

aww, hes so cute, looks a little cranky tho,...


----------



## JasonL (Oct 15, 2008)

Ornatus are a highly variable species, both in patterns and skin texture.


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Oct 15, 2008)

Aw soooo cute!!!!


----------

